# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  دعوى طرد لانتهاء مدة الإجارة وعدم الرغبة فى التجديد  لمدة أخرى فى ظل القانون 4 لسنة 1

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*دعوى طرد لانتهاء مدة الإجارة وعدم الرغبة فى التجديد

لمدة أخرى فى ظل القانون 4 لسنة 1996


انه فى يوم ............. الموافق .../.../..... 

بناء على طلب السيد / .............. المقيم ........... ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / أشرف رويه المحامي الكائن بدسوق شارع الشركات .

أنا.................... محضر محكمة ............ الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :

السيد / ................ المقيم .............. قسم .......... محافظة.................

مخاطبا مع/ .............

وأعلنته بالأتي



بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ ..../..../..... استأجر المعلن اليه من الطالب ما هو....... بغرض الاستعمال 

في........... بالعقار رقم الكائن فى ....... قسم .......... محافظة .......... وذلك لقاء قيمة إيجارية 

شهرية قدرها ........ جنيه تدفع مقدما أول كل شهر . 

وحيث نصت المادة ( ) من عقد الإيجار سالف الذكر على أنه : يكون العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه فى نهاية المدة المتفق عليها على أن يوجه المؤجر انذارا الى المستأجر بعدم الرغبة فى التجديد لمدة أخرى .

وبالفعل تم إنذار المعلن اليه بموجب الانذار الرسمى على يد محضر الرقيم ........... بتاريخ .../..../..... محضرى ..........، الا انه لم يحرك ساكنا رغم انتهاء مدة الإنذار .

وحيث تنص المادة 598 من القانون المدنى على أنه : ينتهى عقد الإيجار بانتهاء المـدة المعينة فى العقد دون حاجة الى تنبيـه بالإخلاء ، كذلك تنص المادة 590 من القانون المدنى على انه : يجب على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الإيجار ، فاذا أبقاها تحت يده دون حق كان ملزما أن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضا يراعى فى تقديره القيمة الإيجارية للعين وما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر .
وفى ذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنه : إخلال المستأجر بالتزامه برد العين عند انتهاء الإيجار اذا هو حال بفعله دون تمكين المؤجرمن الإنتفاع بها دون عائق يجعله بمقتضى نص المادة 590 مدنى ملزما بأن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضا يراعى فى تقديره القيمة الإيجارية للعين وما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر ( نقض جلسة 14/11/1967 س 18 ص 1659 .

وهو ما اضطر معه الطالب الى إقامة الدعوى الماثلة لطلب طرد المعلن اليه من العين المؤجرة والمبينة الحدود والمعالم بصدر الصحيفة وعقد الإيجار.

بناء عليه

أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من اصل 

الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ........... المستعجله الكائن مقرها ......... امام الدائرة ( ) وذلك 

جلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم .......... الموافق ..../..../...... وذلك لسماع الحكم بطرد المعلن إليه من العين المبينة الحدود والمعالم بصدر الصحيفة وعقد الإيجار وتسليمها للطالب خالية من الأشخاص والشواغل وسليمة من أية تلفيات ، وإلزام المعلن إليه بالتعويض عن الاضرارالتى لحقت بالطالب إيذاء تقاعسه عن تسليم العين المؤجرة مع إلزامه بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة وحفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .

ولأجل العلم / 


السند القانونى: القانون رقم (4) لسنه1996*

----------


## محمود هويدى

[align=justify][/align]*
بارك الله فيكم
صيغة مؤسسة قانوناً ورائعة
جهد وافر مشكور عليه
*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك الكريم*

----------


## وقاد احمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق*

----------

